# Tatuaje Havana VI Artistas Cigar Review - Tight!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Draw was pretty tight, but had good spiciness to it. Strength is pretty stout and had a hard time finishing it due to being a little dizzy, but I m...

Read the full review here: Tatuaje Havana VI Artistas Cigar Review - Tight!


----------

